# The True price of a Pro V1



## golfchat1 (Oct 1, 2010)

What is the real cost of a pro v1 if you go to any tour event they are handing them out like sweets at Halloween to the tour players so they can have the bragging rights that Titleist is the No.1 ball on tour.

They also provide hundreds of thousands of balls for practice areas at all these events they also send free balls to all international amateurs last time I knew a guy I think he got 3 or 4 dozen a month plus gloves.

And I can only imagine there must be plenty more events where titleist will hand out all these freebies just think if top amateurs get stuff then think of all the mens and ladies tours where pros will be given unlimited stock.

So Titleist isn't a charity it's a very successful business which makes billions so who covers the cost of all these free loaders?  YOU and me I read that 1 dozen pro v1s will cost $4 (Â£2.60) and that the packaging costs more than the balls themselves and information came from a former employee don't be mistaken balls aren't big profit makers for pros but they are for the manufacturer.


----------



## Andy (Oct 1, 2010)

I like them, I'll pay for them.

Andy


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 1, 2010)

I like um, I wont pay for um!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2010)

And your point is??? It's called freedom of choice. If your not happy or able to pay Â£35 (note pounds not dollar) per dozen then buy an alternative. Plenty of top end balls on the market and they all cost around the same sort of price give or take a few quid. They don't all flood the tournaments as you describe so there must be something else in it. No idea what your point is on this


----------



## ADB (Oct 1, 2010)

Golfchat1, welcome but what is this negativity towards Titleist? Are you employed by another manufacturer to send out negative PR of nepotism and corporate greed? 

Don't mean to be suspicious but your two posts have an undercurrent....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm guessing this is a guest from the US as I can't too much coverage regarding his previous post http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk//showfl...true#Post274586 the winner and their relationship with Titleist. It seems rather strange to come on here and start dumping over one brand in several different posts. What's behind it golfchat or are you just anti-Titleist


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2010)

Large profit on balls between manufacturer and retail outlets.

It appears there is something of a cartel between top manufacturers. None will reduce their prices on their top balls, as all the rest might have to follow suit and profit margins would drop.

I personally refuse to pay the price for at titleist pro V1, and buy Srixon AD333 new for a Â£1 each. I am sure my game is not held back by my freedom of choice decision


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2010)

And you think a Â£1000 television costs Â£1000 to make?


----------



## golfchat1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Not a guest from states only mentioned price in dollars because that is what was quoted on article that I read.

I live and play just outside wet Glasgow.

I have no issue with Titleist most of my gear is Titleist just in-lighting fellow enthusiasts how much profit is made in golf balls from a manufacturer.  

Took the day off work to watch golf joined forum through boredom as it is pouring up here so can't play and loose women has finished so nothing on TV mind you Golf just starting.


----------



## Andy (Oct 1, 2010)

Where do you play Golfchat?

Andy


----------



## golfchat1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Cathkin Braes GC a good track in great condition the best in the 19 years I have been there.

Can play short but protected well by small greens and usually windy


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2010)

Packaging is always expensive. Often costs more than the contents, so not that unusual. Would you buy a ball you hadn't heard of, in a plain plastic bag? No. We want to use what the pro's use, and we want fancy packaging so it looks like something important. And I want the blurb on the side of the box to sound like if I buy these balls, it's almost like I'm cheating.


----------



## golfchat1 (Oct 1, 2010)

lol very true, but I know your local golf pro gets them for Â£28/Â£29 after vat and we buy at for Â£35 or at my course you get them 2 dozen for Â£60. 

The price I read was Â£2.60 out the door price so that includes balls and packaging.

It is such a high mark up they should cut back their marketing and sell pro v1's at a cheaper price.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 1, 2010)

lol very true, but I know your local golf pro gets them for Â£28/Â£29 after vat and we buy at for Â£35 or at my course you get them 2 dozen for Â£60. 

The price I read was Â£2.60 out the door price so that includes balls and packaging.

It is such a high mark up they should cut back their marketing and sell pro v1's at a cheaper price.
		
Click to expand...

Mr Proshop will not be working out his profit with vat on it though so there is a little more change for him.


----------



## golfchat1 (Oct 1, 2010)

I was an assistant golf pro and left a good few years ago and I have alot of good friends who are pros I can assure you my figures for Uk pros is very accurate Â£28/Â£29 after vat that how much a club pro pays


----------



## Dodger (Oct 1, 2010)

I was an assistant golf pro and left a good few years ago and I have alot of good friends who are pros I can assure you my figures for Uk pros is very accurate Â£28/Â£29 after vat that how much a club pro pays
		
Click to expand...

100 % spot on.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2010)

So they can't be allowed a little profit?

I worked on a little something a few years ago for Boots the chemist. I had a selling price to them of Â£2.50, so we had to make it for about Â£1.50. They had a retail price of Â£12.50. 

The manufacturer rarely makes the big bucks. Retail does. But then they have the overheads of a well stocked shop to consider.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Oct 1, 2010)

I was an assistant golf pro and left a good few years ago.....
		
Click to expand...

Homer, is that you?


----------



## clubchamp07 (Oct 1, 2010)

[/QUOTE]Homer, is that you?   

[/QUOTE]

Seems to be talking the same drivel!


----------



## bogside84 (Oct 1, 2010)

I was quoted Â£38.50 for a dozen yesterday in my pro shop.(I don't think so)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2010)

Homer, is that you?   

[/QUOTE]

Seems to be talking the same drivel! 

[/QUOTE]

Knob.

I actually agree with the point that there has to be a mark up for the pro and so Â£7 or so per dozen doesn't seem extortinate to me. However look at clothing. A pair of Stromber Mijas (the plain black ones with the coloured pocket trim) are Â£20 cost to the pro in the shops and online stores. They retail for Â£40 upwards so not much mark up in those at all.

Everything has its price. It's about consumer demand. If no-one bought them at that price they'd either go out of business or drop their prices to a competitive level.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 1, 2010)

Royal Aberdeen had a Doz for Â£29.99...good price.


----------



## golfchat1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Same price at Dundonald links.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 1, 2010)

Who cares Srixon Z-STAR rules!


----------



## Losttheplot (Oct 1, 2010)

A friend of mine is a PGA pro and I was chatting to him about pricing of equipment. 
He said years ago one of the top manufacturers was interviewed and revealed that if they were to release their next driver at a drop down price to Â£29.99 then no one will buy it. If they price it high then there is this preconception that because it cost so much means it is even better than the last one. 
To sum up if it's cheap it's preconception is it's crap, if it's expensive it means it's good!!! 
Sounds like the whole golf retail world to me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2010)

Pretty much somes it up. I remember Cally released a Hyper X range of woods a couple of years ago which were about Â£169 for the driver and Â£129 for the fairways. Whatever the RRP's they were considerably cheaper than the FT incarnation at the time and subsequently were only out for a short space of time. They were decent middle of the road clubs. No fuss or gimmicks and yet they never sold


----------

